# does your child eat their crusts and do you care?



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

hi mamas,

so, does your kid eat their crusts? does it bother you if they dont? do you do anything about it?


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ds does mostly, dd doesn't. It doesn't bother me.

I don't like crusts much myself. I've thrown out a shocking number of ends of the loaf of bread (after they turn moldy) because I just couldn't bring myself to eat them. Dh likes them, but doesn't like 'my' kind of bread (whole wheat).


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

My kid does eat his crusts.

I wouldn't care if he didn't though (because I sometimes don't eat my own.







)


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Sometimes. Why would I care?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

DS doesn't eat sandwiches yet.









DD, it depends on... well I don't know what it depends on, sometimes she eats them, sometimes she doesn't. I really don't care either way. I eat crusts because I was taught that it was bad not too, I hate crusts. First and only time I had a crustless sandwich, I loved it!


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

I would prefer that my kids eat the crusts, but it's a battle I've picked not to have with them. If I don't remove the crusts (or peels of apples, etc), they eat 'around' them, and more gets wasted than if I were to just remove the crusts or peels beforehand.

I had to eat crusts, peels, etc as a child and just feel it's wasteful if it gets thrown out. Now, I'm OK throwing out the peels of non-organic fruit, but *I'll* eat the peels of my children's organic apples rather than toss them.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Sometimes. I don't are if they eat the crust--if they don't, I get to finish it for them!


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Sometimes DD does, sometimes not. She usually does not like toasted and pizza crusts. But, at the moment, it works out great. DS loves to teeth on them.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liliaceae* 
Sometimes. Why would I care?

this.

I actually don't know for sure, between the four of my kids. I know I sometimes toss crusts after clearing the table, and other times I don't recall seeing any.

Generally, *I* don't like or eat the crust on sandwiches or pizza. Sometimes I do, but not often.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sometimes yes, sometimes no. And no I don't care. Sometimes I don't eat the crusts either.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

DD isn't eating any solids yet, but when she I almost hope she doesn't eat crusts. They're my favorite part of bread so I would have no problem eating hers.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

I hate crust to this day...so no, it's not something I care about.

It bugs SO when I don't eat my crusts, though...


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

I've never cut them off for him, nor has he witnessed anybody else doing so. He sometimes eats them and sometimes not. Same as me!

I would probably be reluctant to give him another sandwich if he left a lot of the first one on his plate. Luckily, it has never occurred to him to toss the crusts aside and ask for another helping. I've seen other kids take a couple soft bites from the middle and consider the rest of the sandwich to be garbage. I'm not sure how I'd deal with that. Probably not by making another sandwich.









But generally we're not big on seconds anyhow. I'd rather have him choose some fruit or cheese than have a second PB&J, for variety. My DS is not difficult about food though, so there's no struggle there.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

None of my 3 kids(ages 7, 8 & 10) eat crusts. 2 will eat the heel fo the bread though.

I sometimes eat the crust, sometimes don't but I don't eat the heel.


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

I've never thought about it. They just eat the bread, sandwich, or whatever. If they get full before they finish, then sometimes some is left on the plate. Are crusts an issue?


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

both older kids (1 and 4) do. the baby doesnt









they will literally sit and eat a whole loaf if i let them, crusts are definitely not an issue!


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

It depends on her mood at the moment. Today was an only crust day, she ate around the hole sandwich, eating all the crust and leaving the rest. Yesterday was a no crust day.

Kind of drives me nuts at times, not because she is or isnt' eating something but because I never know what she wants at that particular moment. She gets upset if I leave the crust on and its a no crust day.


----------



## Katie Bugs Mama (Feb 1, 2004)

no and no.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Dd does, and yes I do care. I care about wasting anything.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes he does - unless its 'dry' ...and in which case, I dont blame him! I try to make sure the contents of the sandwich/toping on toast go out to the edges, otherwise the edges are just not enjoyable to eat (depending on the kind of bread - you know, some breads are just really dry and some are rather moist! hehe) and he will leave them behind. No big deal, the birds will eat it (or not, as we do have two outdoor cats...but something eats it. I put it on the grass, no need to be thrown away - its not 'wasted' then). I couldn't imagine trying to force my DS to eat anything he didn't want to eat!


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

not always and i make a point of not caring

i distinctly remember being forced to sit at the table till i ate all my crusts. i hate crusts. i ahte the loaf ends, i rarely eat pizza crusts.

Stepdad 1 was a horrid person, forcing me to sit till all my crusts were gone, going balistic if he ate more than 1 loaf end a month etc.

when my mum left her abusive partner (Stepdad 1) things lightened up but she still tried to get us to eat our crusts, i thinkit was a hold over from SD1. when SD2 came on the scene well it was great. he LOVES the loaf ends and asked they be left in the loaf till the end as it "helps keep the bread fresh" and we knew they wouldnt get wasted as he would eat them.

as i got older mum lightened up, made suggestions like spread to the ends, dip crusts in stuff etc but didnt make a big deal out of it.

when i had kids i swore that i would not force crust or loaf end eating but if DS1 leaves a lot of "good" bread on the crust end and askes for more he gests asked to finish off his crusts. i dont mind the actual border crust being left but any "good" stuff can at least be nibbled off as bet they can.

yeah we waste a lot of crusts but in grand scheme of things crusts are not a battle i really want to have, now putting to loo seat down is a different matter!!

Kiz


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

it depends on the day. I don't care


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Younger DD - Not normally.
Older DD - Usually
Baby DS - Always, if we give them to him.

I don't care. I always assumed that the crusts weren't as nutritious. I have cut crusts off when it seemed that removing them got the child to eat more of the sandwich.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Yes. And the fight over the end piece. Silly kids.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

: Depends on the bread and on the child . . . usually they eat at least some of their crusts, though.

I don't care either way . . . if they don't want them, we'll cut them off and put them out for the birds.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

Sometimes, sometimes not. I really don't care either way, but I don't cut them off. I'll cut the sandwiches into triangled quarters to ensure there is as little waste as possible in case they decide today is a "no crust" day.


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

In our house we don't throw food away. I guess I wouldn't care if we had a dog or something who could eat the crusts. Maybe she'd like to feed her crusts to the birds or whatever. I don't care as long as they don't end up in the trash.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

She didn't used to, but she generally does now.

A small amount of wasted food is not more important to me than forcing children to eat things they don't want.


----------



## gini1313 (Jul 5, 2006)

Nope and nope. I figure that people who worry about crusts don't have picky eaters, lol. I would go insane if I worried about all the things that ds doesn't eat. Crusts are last on my list.


----------



## gini1313 (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holothuroidea* 
In our house we don't throw food away. I guess I wouldn't care if we had a dog or something who could eat the crusts. Maybe she'd like to feed her crusts to the birds or whatever. I don't care as long as they don't end up in the trash.


Start composting


----------



## serenekitten (Nov 20, 2008)

I usually don't eat the ends of loaves or the tough round "ears" on sliced bread. I think it drove Mom nuts, but it was one of the few things she didn't give me a hard time about.









My little one doesn't eat sandwiches yet, either.







And I doubt it'll be a problem.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

dd didnt eat her crust initially. that didnt bother me. now she does.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Not usually. It doesn't bother me unless she is leaving a huge amount around the crusts as well. Sometimes I cut them off to avoid this.

I don't like crusts very much myself.


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

3yo, 12yo, 13yo do, 11yo doesn't. I don't really care.

3yo eats his crusts first.


----------



## prettymatty (Feb 2, 2009)

She does sometimes, depending on her mood. If she's eating soup then she'll dip them in her soup.
I don't always eat my own crusts so I don't expect her to.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My oldest does not if its toast, a sandwich he does. My youngest does and usually eats his brother's too. I don't really care.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I don't mind not eating crusts. DS used to like them, now he won't eat them. So I trim them off before I make the sandwich and then the waste is minimized (vs. hacking them off once it's made) .

Whatever, as long as he eats. He eats more that way since he eats the whole thing, and not "up until close to the crusts."

Now what does drive me nuts is when he wants me to use a cookie cutter on his sandwiches, something I did when he was little because it was cute and got him to eat more. THAT method wastes so much more.

Plus then he's hungry an hour later.

I guess I could cut shapes first and them make the sandwiches and use the scraps for breadcrumbs.

I don't like the heels of the bread so I just dry them out for breadcrumbs.


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

Sometimes. If it's toast, yes, if it's a sandwich, not usually. I don't care either way. It goes in the compost if it doesn't get eaten.


----------



## labdogs42 (Jan 21, 2009)

Forcing kids to eat crusts drives me insane. My DS usually eats his on his own. If he chooses not to eat them one day, I eat them or give them to the dogs. I'm trying not to do the whole "clean plate club", starving kids in Africa, etc guilt trip that many of us got about food growing up. I think the crust thing falls into that category.


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

ds 1 who is 6 usually eats his, ds2 who is 3 1/2 never does. I hate wasting food too so I do my best to not dish/make too much food but w/kids and no pets it seems unavoidable to me. I would rather not make it a battle.

I do enc. my ds2 to eat more of the middle if he only takes a few bites and then wants another sandwich though.

I never believed people who say the crusts are more nutritous than the rest of the bread though bc that doesn't make sense, it has the exact same ingredients.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Generally yes, and no, I don't care.







If he were leaving them I guess I'd eat them, or put them out for the birds.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gini1313* 
Start composting









Where I live we have a city-collected "green bin" for compostable stuff so maybe that colours my uncaringness.


----------



## ChampagneBlossom (Feb 5, 2009)

Why wouldn't kids eat the crust? Is this an American thing?


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

dd doesn't and it does not bother me


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

I am honestly baffled by people's aversion to crusts. I do not get it. DS eats crusts. I eat crusts. DH eats crusts.

I like to think that it wouldn't bother me if DS didn't eat them, but I know it would. It irritates me when my niece eats here and leaves her crust behind.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I haven't read any replies.

DS1 usually ate his crusts.
DD almost always eats her crusts (I mostly make my own bread, and an occasional loaf has a really tough crust, which she generally won't eat).
DS2 almost never eats his crusts.

I don't care. I hated the crusts when I was a kid, but outgrew it sometime in my teens. I'd prefer that they ate the crusts, but it's just not something that's a big deal to me. I figure they'll probably outgrow it.

The only time I "push" it (not really, but sort of) is if I'm busy. If ds2 still has crusts on his plate, and asks for something else, I'll say "wait a minute". He'll say "I'm hungry _now_" and I'll tell him he can eat his crusts, then. If he really is hungry, he'll sometimes do it...but he has to be really, really hungry to eat a crust.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChampagneBlossom* 
Why wouldn't kids eat the crust? Is this an American thing?









I'm not American, and I hated them.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

No.
'm not bothered. I don't see the point in getting hung up about it.
I just remove the crust in advance and use them for other purposes (bread crumbs, stuffing, bread pudding, croutons). No waste.

On some kinds of bread I don't like the crust either.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

re: waste.

I've read most of the thread now, and several people have talked about waste. I get it. I really do. However, another perspective...

I'm fat. I've been fat my entire adult life. However, I will clear my plate, even when I'm no longer hungry, because I'm so anti "waste" that I can't bring myself to throw away "perfectly good food". So, I overeat, and I sometimes finish up food that I don't even want, because to leave it would be wasteful. I'm working really hard to remind myself that eating food that my body doesn't need is every bit as wasteful as finishing things off so that they don't go in the garbage.

Oh - and ds2, my non-crust eater, leaves the _crust_ - very, very little of the middle bread is left attached to it. He loves bread...just hates crusts. I was the same way - practically polished the inside of the crust with my teeth.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

Nope - DS is 3 and doesn't eat his crust from his toast or pizza crust. Doesn't bother me one bit. It's his preference.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChampagneBlossom* 
Why wouldn't kids eat the crust? Is this an American thing?









Hey, the Brits are the ones with the crustless tea sandwiches!









I'm American and grew up eating the crusts, as does my son for the most part. He does tend to eat the non-crust part first, and if he's not that hungry some crust might be left behind. I don't care either way.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
Dd does, and yes I do care. I care about wasting anything.

Mom, is that you?







:

Sorry, I thought my mom had somehow hacked velochic's username. That response echos in my ears from years gone by. The first thing I did when I moved out on my own was I threw away my uneaten crusts and unwanted random food items with abandon. For me, that taste of freedom was the sweetest berry in the patch.

Carry on...


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Depends on the loaf. We make our own bread here, and if its particularly "crusty" think artisan style, sometimes its hard for ds to ear (he's 19 months) So then I eat it or someone else does. I don't really get the difference on store bought bread, its never seemed "different" enought to me.







, but homemade, or bakery, sometimes its harder to eat so then I understand people having more trouble or even pain (think tmj or tooth issues, braces etc) having trouble

but no it doesn't bother me. We live with 6 adults and the kid and a dog (and a cat) someone will eat it!


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Lisa, I HEAR ya!!!!









If someone doesnt eat crusts here, they certainly dont get wasted. I throw them in the freezer and make bread crumbs or croutons from them. Or the compost. It all works out.









p.s I dont like crusts b/c it feels like they are cutting up the roof of my mouth. But I'll eat croutons, go figure.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I usually can't do anything with ds2's crusts, except eat them (which I often do, as I have a bad habit of forgetting to get _myself_ something to eat when fixing lunch). They usually have other food on them, like PB&J, so I can't compost them, and they'd be kind of weird to use as croutons or crumbs...


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Sorry, I shouldve been more clear, for those in my family that dont like crusts, I cut them off the bread before I make the sandwiches. That way they're free to become something else.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shenjall* 
Sorry, I shouldve been more clear, for those in my family that dont like crusts, I cut them off the bread before I make the sandwiches. That way they're free to become something else.









Doh. I seem to have an even more acute case of pregnancy brain than I'd realized. That didn't even occur to me!


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

My kid will generally not eat the crusts. I don't care. If I was worried about the waste, I'd cut them off for croutons or something before I make sandwiches. I don't bother usually though.

I remember a thread years ago about "Things you never realized until you came to MDC" or something like that. One poster's comment was that "I never realized... that my mother was lying about the crust being more nutritious than the rest of the bread."

I sat there a few minutes, thinking, and went "OMG! You're right!" Haven't worried about crusts since.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EviesMom* 
My kid will generally not eat the crusts. I don't care. If I was worried about the waste, I'd cut them off for croutons or something before I make sandwiches. I don't bother usually though.

I remember a thread years ago about "Things you never realized until you came to MDC" or something like that. One poster's comment was that "I never realized... that my mother was lying about the crust being more nutritious than the rest of the bread."

I sat there a few minutes, thinking, and went "OMG! You're right!" Haven't worried about crusts since.









I remember that, too. It just made me go "wow!".

But...it also bugged me. I always wonder why people jump to the worst conclusions about this kind of thing. I believed the crusts were more nutritious, and I used to tell ds1 that. So...why assume my mom was lying when she did the same thing, yk? I wasn't lying. I was wrong.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

dp and I eat crusts. The dds don't. I cut them off before making a sandwich or buttering the toast.

I store them in ziplock in the freezer and make bread crumbs out of them.

My sister used to choke on them and my mom made a big deal out it. Seemed petty to me....


----------



## laf512 (Mar 24, 2009)

My dd will eat the crust of homemade bread, but not store bought bread. My ds doesn't seem to mind the crust, but there are times where he won't eat it. It used to bother me, but I've tried to just leave it alone and not worry about it. My dh doesn't ever eat the crust so I can't exactly tell the kids to eat theirs when they see dh's pile of crusts on his plate!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

don't have kids yet, but DH doesn't eat crusts a lot, they don't go to waste. I either give it to the dogs or the compost heap.

I wouldn't battle over it, but I do hate wasteful or picky eating. If you know you aren't going to eat it, request it to be removed or something!


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I remember that, too. It just made me go "wow!".

But...it also bugged me. I always wonder why people jump to the worst conclusions about this kind of thing. I believed the crusts were more nutritious, and I used to tell ds1 that. So...why assume my mom was lying when she did the same thing, yk? I wasn't lying. I was wrong.

Honestly, I don't remember if the OP of that fact said her mom was "lying" or "wrong." Might well have been "My mom was wrong about...." Things get colored by own experiences though, and because I have a toxic mom, I have a tendency to remember it as "My mom was lying about..." Sorry for the presumption that someone else's mother would be lying!


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

nope. he doesn't eat them and i don't care. he just eats around them. as long as he doesn't start asking me to cut them off, i'm happy.


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

They sometimes eat them and sometimes not. It bugs my dh more than it does me because he bakes all of our bread from scratch, so he feels it's wasteful of both time and resources. He usually just lets it go, though.


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

DD goes back and forth on the crust issue.

I don't care that she doesn't eat it, it's a very minor battle.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chinese Pistache* 
They sometimes eat them and sometimes not. It bugs my dh more than it does me because he bakes all of our bread from scratch, so he feels it's wasteful of both time and resources. He usually just lets it go, though.

I've made bread from scratch for the past few weeks, and it is hard to let go of that feeling when it's something you made versus something you bought! If DS didn't finish his whole sandwich, it was so hard to just toss it out like I would with storebought bread. I had to force myself not to say anything, though -- he should be able to treat my bread just like the store's bread.

Although I did start putting half of his sandwiches in the fridge, so that he can have the 2nd half if he's still hungry after eating the first, rather than having him eat some of each half and ending up with not really enough to save, but a lot to waste.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EviesMom* 
Honestly, I don't remember if the OP of that fact said her mom was "lying" or "wrong." Might well have been "My mom was wrong about...." Things get colored by own experiences though, and because I have a toxic mom, I have a tendency to remember it as "My mom was lying about..." Sorry for the presumption that someone else's mother would be lying!









No - the poster definitely said "lying" (if it was the same thread - topics definitely do repeat around here) - that was why it stuck in my head.


----------



## labdogs42 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
re: waste.

I've read most of the thread now, and several people have talked about waste. I get it. I really do. However, another perspective...

I'm fat. I've been fat my entire adult life. However, I will clear my plate, even when I'm no longer hungry, because I'm so anti "waste" that I can't bring myself to throw away "perfectly good food". So, I overeat, and I sometimes finish up food that I don't even want, because to leave it would be wasteful. I'm working really hard to remind myself that eating food that my body doesn't need is every bit as wasteful as finishing things off so that they don't go in the garbage.


This is what I'm talking about as well. The whole clean plate club/good food going to waste thing. I am a total overeater because I don't want stuff to "go to waste" or "I ordered it, I had better eat it". I do NOT want my kid to grow up with this phrases echoing in his head.


----------



## lab (Jun 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contrariety* 
I am honestly baffled by people's aversion to crusts. I do not get it. DS eats crusts. I eat crusts. DH eats crusts.

I like to think that it wouldn't bother me if DS didn't eat them, but I know it would. It irritates me when my niece eats here and leaves her crust behind.


This. All of this.

All of my kids eat the crust. Why wouldn't they? I never cut the crusts off when they were little. I never made an issue about it, and they have always consumed the crust. The oldest is 15.

About a year ago, my youngest ds11 decided he didn't want to eat the crust because he noticed other kids at school tearing off crust. I put a stop to that shiz right away.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

She used to but now she won't. I don't care. I can't think of a reason she should eat the crusts.









I don't cut the crusts off for her if I am making a regular sandwich. But sometimes I use mini cookie cutters to cut it into cute shapes for her little bento box.


----------



## mouthcave (Oct 9, 2008)

My son doesn't eat the crust and, nope, doesn't bother me at all. Seems like such a minor thing. I usually just eat it myself (hm, all the foods I make for him and end up eating myself since I have a picky eater...!). Never even thought of the crouton/breadcrumb thing, so I'll try that next time!
I do wonder if he'd eat it if I gave it to him separately. That's what we have to do with pizza crust.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Ds used to but recently has been asking for "no-crust" Oh and it's just because he doesn't want the crust not because he saw anyone else with a crustless sandwich.
So I or dh eat it. Not a big deal and no waste. I know he will grow out of it so I chose to just respect how he wants to eat his food. It's not a big deal and I am certain he won't be asking me to cut it off when he's 15.


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

One does, one doesn't. It's not a battle I'd choose to fight, one of the adults at the table eats the crusts leftover.

ETA: I do not cut the crusts off.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I cut the crusts off for my kids and feed the crusts to the birds.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

I don't care unless they want another serving. They have to actually finish the sandwich before I'll give them another one. We can't afford to throw food away.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

My toddler eats crusts on sandwiches, but not pizza.

We give his pizza crusts to his little brother. It all works out.









As far as waste in general goes, I often have the kids eat first and then I'lll finish off whatever they leave before I dive into my own food.


----------



## Super Glue Mommy (Jan 4, 2009)

usually. but I dont care if they do. If I wanted to be frugal I could take the crusts and such and save them to make stouffing or breadcrumbs or what have you. since my children dont mind, often I give them the ends of the loaves because I dont like them lol, but no big deal to me if they don't want the ends or the crusts. seems like a silly thing to get upset about, if its about "saving" the food from the doom of the garbage can, like I said, I could be frugal and use it in baking.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama* 
hi mamas,

so, does your kid eat their crusts? does it bother you if they don't? do you do anything about it?

Yes, they do. Abigail prefers them.
I save leftovers in hopes that they will finish them because we can't afford to throw away food. If they leave a bit of food, and they don't want them the next day, I offer the food to the dog and the cats and the birds. If there are still leftovers, I grudgingly throw them away.


----------



## Super Glue Mommy (Jan 4, 2009)

also, ditto to the clear the plate thing. I have many times eaten things just because I didn't want them to be wasted. but if im full, and the purpose of food is to nourish my body, and I eat it when my body doesn't need it, then that is pretty wasteful too, only its wasteful with extra calories in my body instead of in the garbage.


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

It's not something I plan on making a big deal out of. There are times I am too full to eat an entire sandwich and often that means I just leave some of the crust - especially when I get a sandwich at a restaurant. I hate it when they don't put the condiments and filling all the way to the edges.

But, to me it's more important that I teach my kids healthy eating habits and create children that will only eat food served a particular way.

My DH told me this story of when he worked at a restaurant. A family came in and ordered a grilled cheese sandwich for their child and asked for the crust to be removed. Since it wasn't a normal request, the chef or whoever should have done it forgot, and when the sandwich was served the child would not eat it. The mother explained that they needed to take the sandwich back and they had to bring him an entirely new meal because the child could not even see the crust. it wasn't good enough to just cut the crust off at the table.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flower01* 
I hate it when they don't put the condiments and filling all the way to the edges.

Me, too. I have to spread very evenly to all edges. I don't like eating dry bread.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Super Glue Mommy* 
also, ditto to the clear the plate thing. I have many times eaten things just because I didn't want them to be wasted. but if im full, and the purpose of food is to nourish my body, and I eat it when my body doesn't need it, then that is pretty wasteful too, only its wasteful with extra calories in my body instead of in the garbage.

I don't want my kids to eat when they aren't hungry. We can put their food in the fridge for later or toss it if there isn't enough to save. But I don't want them to ask for more food when there is still food on their plate...that is wasteful.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

My ds doesn't eat his crusts. It's his choice and I'm fine with it. I never cut them off, he just doesn't eat them.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
I But I don't want them to ask for more food when there is still food on their plate...that is wasteful.

I have this problem and it frustrates me endlessly. Abigail constantly changes her mind about what she wants to /will eat and unfortunately, little sister likes to imitate big sister. I try to shush Abigail before Sophia notices so at least I only have to deal with one of them having this issue.


----------



## astrophe27 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sometimes yes, sometimes no.

We have a lady at church who saves things like that for the birds so sometimes we pass them on.

And when I was young my mother would save them to make bread pudding or stuffings or things that needed bread crumbs.

I sometimes save them for the same.

A.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

As a kid, I grew up with margarine. When my school served bread & butter sandwiches, I thought they were the nastiest thing ever. So I just ate the crust and gave the buttery insides to someone else. My friends would all peel off their crusts and give them to me.

I eat butter now (no margarine whatsoever), but I'm still not a fan of plain bread & butter. Crusty bread, however, is my favorite. And it's taken me five years to find a good GF bread that makes a wonderful crust.

DS eats crust sometimes, sometimes not. He's almost two and gluten-free bread crust is either not at all different in consistency or impossible to chew. So he gets it if it's not a choking hazard.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contrariety* 
I am honestly baffled by people's aversion to crusts.

Baffled why? Crusts taste different and feel different then the rest of the bread.

I eat crusts first so that when I'm done my sandwich I've got the taste out of my mouth.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

My mom actually prefers the crust. She was raised on home baked bread and the crust was the buttery crunchy part.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Sometimes crusts are eaten and sometimes they are left on the plate. Right now I don't think he really knows the difference. I don't really care if he doesn't eat them though, sometimes I don't like to eat them either.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lab* 
This. All of this.

All of my kids eat the crust. Why wouldn't they? I never cut the crusts off when they were little. I never made an issue about it, and they have always consumed the crust. The oldest is 15.

About a year ago, my youngest ds11 decided he didn't want to eat the crust because he noticed other kids at school tearing off crust. I put a stop to that shiz right away.

Well, fwiw, I do eat the crusts now. DS1 has always eaten them. DD eats them. DS2 doesn't go to daycare, preschool or anywhere else that he's been exposed to other kids ripping off the crusts. He's _never_ seen this. He just doesn't like them. I didn't like them, either, and I have no idea if other kids ate them or not. It was a texture thing, not a peer pressure thing. So..."why wouldn't they?" is easy - they wouldn't, because sometimes, they just don't like them.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

One eats crusts all the time, one some of the time, and one almost none of the time. (this is soft bread crusts, pizza crusts AND "crusty bread" hard crusts are eaten always)

So, it's not a waste issue, because generally someone will eat them.

I often pack bento box style lunches for DD at school, so I'm cutting sandwich shapes, and often cut the crusts off just so it'll fit into the space I have better. No biggie, I and my crust-loving kid split them as a snack or during breakfast.

It's not something I'd care to get into a battle over. I know some of my habits irritate the crap out of my kids, and sometimes theirs bug me. I don't consider this horrible or an issue of character.

If I were really frugal, I'd be baking all my own bread all the time, in which case since I make hard crusty bread because it's the easiest to make the crusts would be eaten all the time.

It's my choice to serve up store bought bread with the thick soft crust, my kids choice whether or not to eat it. No harm, no foul. There's more things I can feed my kids than sandwiches anyway!


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

My six year old does not eat her crusts and it doesn't bother me...

I don't either!


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

thx


----------



## lilya'smum (Mar 25, 2009)

she doesn't eat it and I dont either. I dont understand why should I mind...


----------



## JElaineB (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama* 
wow, this got a lot of replies! DP and I have had a debate going on this, he wants a rule that she should have to finish them before having more bread (we bake all our own)...I will save it for the birds or compost it and I don't want to hassle with it...it's actually causing a lot of friction between us

eta:

sometimes she eats them, sometimes not and that is partly where DP is perplexed and wants to enstate a eat-your-crust-rule.

My DS doesn't eat crusts and it doesn't bother me. We follow Ellyn Satter's methods so as parents we choose what is available on the table to eat and when we eat, but DS gets to choose how much and whether he eats. We don't force him to eat something in particular on the table before he can have something else (in this situatino it would be based on the crust and the crumb being two different things - which they usually are taste-wise and texturally, even those they are from the same slice of bread).


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama* 
wow, this got a lot of replies! DP and I have had a debate going on this, he wants a rule that she should have to finish them before having more bread (we bake all our own)...I will save it for the birds or compost it and I don't want to hassle with it...it's actually causing a lot of friction between us

eta:

sometimes she eats them, sometimes not and that is partly where DP is perplexed and wants to enstate a eat-your-crust-rule.

Have you pointed out to your Dh that implementing an eat your crust rule will likely backfire causing her to stop eating crusts all together instead of just some of the time?


----------



## pdxmomazon (Oct 13, 2005)

no and not unless it's a grilled cheese sandwich, in which case, yes, i'll eat it!


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

They do not eat their crusts, and I don't care. I personally don't enjoy dry crusts either.


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama* 
wow, this got a lot of replies! DP and I have had a debate going on this, he wants a rule that she should have to finish them before having more bread (we bake all our own)...I will save it for the birds or compost it and I don't want to hassle with it...it's actually causing a lot of friction between us

eta:

sometimes she eats them, sometimes not and that is partly where DP is perplexed and wants to enstate a eat-your-crust-rule.

I bake bread as well as buy bread. It's the home baked bread crust that usually isn't eaten. The home baked bread has a hard crust because I always forget to brush the loaves with melted butter to have a soft crust. Food battles and wars are not worth fighting. The parent will always be the one who loses. And that's a bad precedent to set.


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

We "save" them for the dog, since they're his "favorite".


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *funkymamajoy* 
I bake bread as well as buy bread. It's the home baked bread crust that usually isn't eaten. The home baked bread has a hard crust because I always forget to brush the loaves with melted butter to have a soft crust. Food battles and wars are not worth fighting. The parent will always be the one who loses. And that's a bad precedent to set.

This post isn't Funkymamajoy. It's Sewchris2642. My computer crashed and I'm using Joy's to check email and post. I forgot to login as Sewchris2642. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

Sometimes DS eats them sometimes not. I don't really care. Sometimes I eat them and if not the dog gets them. Nikki


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

My son doesn't eat crusts most of the time, including pizza crusts. Depending on how firm or dry the bread is I'll even cut the crusts off for him, and for myself, too. This doesn't count yummy, crusty 'french' bread.

I grew up thinking that cutting crusts off was a moral issue. Only spoiled kids didn't eat their crusts, and only push-over parents cut the crusts off. I got to be an adult and realized I didn't have to eat those dry crusts from store-bought bread if I didn't want to.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Baffled why? Crusts taste different and feel different then the rest of the bread.

I eat crusts first so that when I'm done my sandwich I've got the taste out of my mouth.

Hey, I do that sometimes, too.

When I bother to cut crusts off I practically shave it off, so there is hardly any waste.


----------



## phrogger (Oct 16, 2006)

With my kids, when they dont' eat the crust it is a matter of them being picky, or wanting room for something else, not that they don't really like it. (they eat it enough to know that isn't the issue).

So basically, I make them lunch, they get what they have. If they finish it all, they can have more if they are still REALLY hungry, but if they don't finish the food, they dont' get more.

however, I know what the kids like and don't like, and I don't force them to eat food they don't like. My second son doesn't like mashed potatoes at all, so I never give him anyway, but if my step son had mashed potatoes on his plate and said he didn't like them and wanted something else, i would say no way. The boy LOVES them, but he will try that excuse if there is something else that he really likes more (like steak).

I also am the first to tell the kids they don't have to eat something if *I* think it tastes funny. This has happened a few times with new dishes I try to make and it just tastes odd.

But bread is bread, we always buy the same kind of most of hte time they will eat the crust no problem.

OH and I always make sure the sauce or what ever is one it, covers the WHOLE thing, I don't like dry bread either.


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

I don't care if he eats his crusts or not. I just care that he eats.


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

DS sometimes eats them and sometimes doesn't. If he doesn't want the crusts, I can always cut them off before making the sandwich and put them with the other bread scraps to be made into breadcrumbs.









Oh and I do what MusicianDad does too! I eat the crust first and save the middle (the best part!) for last.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I still remember vividly being at the home of a childhood friend and being served a pb&j without the crust. I had never even seen one. I remember thinking it was weird. Also, the bread was white and had a gross squishy texture.

I don't plan on removing the crusts as DS gets older. I really dislike the waste. He tries to eat them now but can't always accomplish it. He is 22m.

On the other hand, I also don't want food to be a source of struggle so I would likely let it go after I pointed out the waste. And also, roll of the eye, made a comment about people who don't have enough food to eat. I wouldn't, though, prepare extra sandwich in lieu of the crust area.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

I totally thought this thread as about nose 'crusts' and scab 'crusts' not bread.









And I was like, sure. Whatever. It is just a buggar or a scabs must help you build immunity, I'm doing fine....

*hides under a rock*


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Crust cutters: Here's a delightful book for you:

http://www.amazon.com/Moon-Sandwich-.../dp/0807540722


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

Nope and I could care less. I don't usually eat my crusts either.


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

All 4 of mine eat their crusts and yes I do care, we can't afford to waste food.

That said I make sure when I bake that I put butter on the crust and store it in a ziploc to keep it soft, or the store bought bread is soft.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *funkymamajoy* 
Food battles and wars are not worth fighting. The parent will always be the one who loses.










Ds is a healthy and hearty eater so we don't have any food battles at our house but this is a great point. Even if the child eats what you are battling over, the parent still loses since the child will most likely resist that food even more next time......and be a less adventurous eater overall.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

As far as waste goes, just how much waste is there when the bread crust isn't eaten? I give dd the whole sandwich, cut into four little triangles so she can get at more, and she eats right up to the crust. There isn't really much left. And as far as money goes, I don't see how it's that much, particularly if you're making your own bread. AND other food wasted when the kids aren't hungry for everything has to account for much more than bread crusts. I just don't get this "waste" argument.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

My dd doesn't eat her crusts and neither do I. The crust is the most disgusting part of the bread. It has no taste and it is very dry. The whole loaf of bread costs a dollar or so, and even when I buy the more expensive bread it isn't that much bread that I am cutting because I cut close to the edge so I am not horrified by the fifty cents we waste either. I try not to get my emotions tangled up in what my dd eats and doesn't eat even when I am a little upset about the price that I paid for the item. I have better things to be upset about.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
As far as waste goes, just how much waste is there when the bread crust isn't eaten? I give dd the whole sandwich, cut into four little triangles so she can get at more, and she eats right up to the crust. There isn't really much left. And as far as money goes, I don't see how it's that much, particularly if you're making your own bread. AND other food wasted when the kids aren't hungry for everything has to account for much more than bread crusts. I just don't get this "waste" argument.

I don't get it either







why does it matter if a few bites of crust are eaten by your child (and thus gone) or thrown in the trash/compost/disposal/etc? That argument just doesn't hold up... cause if it was really the case (how much does crust even cost?-- even store bought bread,) you could save it in the freezer for bread crumbs or whatever if it were really a 'we don't waste food in this house!' mentality.

I would never force my kid to eat something they don't like for the sake of clearing their plate or reducing waste. My mom still complains about her over-eating being related to having to finish all her food; even if she didn't like it or was full.

To me, it seems more of a control issue-- and quite frankly that's setting your kid up for food problems: over-eating, under-eating, emotional eating, and so on. Not worth the money spent on crust







or the small amount of nutrients in said crust, to force the issue.

sincerely,
A Crust Hater (who is still bitter that her dad would make her finish it before having dessert or 2nds of anything)


----------



## Bug-a-Boo's Mama (Jan 15, 2008)

Sometimes he does and sometimes he doesn't. I don't cut the crust off. We have been using new sandwich round flat bread for a few weeks now, which he loves. And no crust, so no worries.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Wow, this is a loooong thread about crusts!









My son eats the crusts. Now. But he didn`t before, and that didn`t bother me one bit. Just like it doesn`t bother me that he now eats them.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Sometimes, it depends on the kind of bread. It doesn't go to waste anyway; that's one more valuable service our dog provides.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. the only reason i care is that food is expensive and we can't always buy as much as we please


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

I really like the ideas of saving them for bread crumbs and pudding...better than for the birds and compost.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

I never noticed.

I've got some recipes that come out with harder crusts than others and sometimes some of us like the crust better one time than another depending on our mood or the recipe. I don't get all worked up about it.

Dh razzes Ds about not eating the crusts on his grilled cheese sandwiches because I cut them off for him, but I really never did and it's just a weird joke between the 2 of them that nobody else gets. (And _I think_ he eats them.)














It's a strange thing they do when they're cooking together I'll never understand, but it makes them laugh.

Dsd doesn't like pizza crusts, but I eat them since they're my favorite part.


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

I never ate my crusts, and my dad ate them =) I still won't eat them, and my husband eats them, lol. If my son does the same, we have daddy the garbage disposal!


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

I *think* that everyone but my 12 yr old does. To be honest, it's not something that I pay a terrible amount of attention to. I eat my but dh often doesn't.


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

The 8 year old does for the most part, I don't really recall having to throw away much from his plate. The baby is too little, but I wouldn't care in the least if neither of them did. I never do. Hate them. And Pizza crust, hate them too. DH eats all the crust. I just cut all sandwiches into triangles, and eat until the crust, and then either throw away the crust, or save it for bread pudding, easy to make, and soo yummy! The Dog will eat our crusts too, or we'll just throw it out in the backyard for the birdies. I don't think it's being that wasteful, only wasting like a few cents really. I try not to ever have any struggles about food, it's too much of a slippery slope to start controlling.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree on the slippery slope.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

Sometimes she does, sometimes she doesn't. I don't care either way.


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL I cannot believe how long this thread is!
Mine sometimes eats them, sometimes doesn't, I don't really care. It's not that much waste, and I don't want to get into an argument over food.

I have however babysit for kids who routinely did the "take two little bites out of the middle of the sandwhich then declare that the rest (like 80% of the sandwhich) is 'crust'" thing, and that is annoying. I don't know what I'll do if my owns does that.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cotopaxi* 

I have however babysit for kids who routinely did the "take two little bites out of the middle of the sandwhich then declare that the rest (like 80% of the sandwhich) is 'crust'" thing, and that is annoying. I don't know what I'll do if my owns does that.

Or what about someone who takes just a few bites out of a piece of fruit, like a pear or an apple, and says the rest is inedible core! Now that is just pure waste! There is still more than half the fruit left there, core excluded.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

W/o reading the entire thread, I am guessing that your question is somewhat metaphorical. Going on that assumption I believe that it is my job to offer my DD a healthy assortment of food (and to model healthy eating behaviors)and it is her job to choose what to eat (from what I offer her!).


----------



## TwinsTwicePlusTwo (Dec 7, 2008)

I had to read this whole thread just to see how a discussion of bread crusts could go on for 7 pages









To answer the OP, I have a pair of former no-crust-eaters who have outgrown it, a pair who will only eat the inside of the sandwich, and a pair of pirahna who eat everything but the plate (and have been known to try to eat the plate too!). It would never occur to me to care.

My partners and I all have issues about food from our own upbringings, so we never, ever let food be a battle in our house.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

DD doesn't really eat bread by the slice yet; but I don't think it'll bug me, as long as she's not leaving a two-inch 'crust'. We have chickens.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
Or what about someone who takes just a few bites out of a piece of fruit, like a pear or an apple, and says the rest is inedible core! Now that is just pure waste! There is still more than half the fruit left there, core excluded.

My dh does this and it drives me nuts! Fruit is really really expensive here. I usually cut the fruit off the core before serving it to avoid this. Dd is better but has picked up the habit from dh. Most fruit that involves a core is not local here so it is a rare treat anyway.

Luckily everyone here eats the crusts. As much as I would like to say it wouldn't bother me if someone didn't, I know it would. Wasted food and pickiness are big pet peeves of mine....even though I know it shouldn't be. However, I would not make an issue of it and just save them for bread crumbs. Dd has friends that do not eat them so I cut them off before the bread is served and save them. No biggie. It is just so odd to me though. The crust tastes and feels the same to me so I just do not get it







:


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yooper* 
It is just so odd to me though. The crust tastes and feels the same to me so I just do not get it







:

I think some people are just more sensitive to flavor and texture differences, particularly children who have very sharp taste buds.

I definitely think the crusts taste and feel different. I mean the outside of the bread was exposed to direct heat so it is a completely different texture and tastes more...oh I dunno how to describe it really...cooked I guess







. Basically it has more flavor as opposed to the milder tasting inside.

Now even when I was a child and was a picky eater, I rarely had a problem with bread crusts, but I can totally see how a child could have an aversion based on the texture issue alone. Texture was a big issue for me.

I guess what I don't get is why most people would be willing to accept that their child does not like certain foods like brussels sprouts or lamb chops or other foods with strong flavors or unusual textures, but somehow it's unacceptable or some kind of character flaw if a kid doesn't like bread crusts. (not picking on you Yooper, thats just the vibe I've gotten from some on this thread) I mean if you don't like something, you don't like it. It really doesn't matter that someone else thinks that you should like it or that it isn't that bad. I don't think most kids who are refusing to eat crusts just doing it to be insolent or something. Maybe it's just the "waste" issue, but there are so many ways to resolve that.

(PS - I was the kind of kid that would just eat he outermost part of an apple because most of it felt like core to me







. I'm better now though)


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes they do, and yes I care. What a waste to leave all that food behind.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinsTwicePlusTwo* 
I had to read this whole thread just to see how a discussion of bread crusts could go on for 7 pages








.

Me too!

Ds usually eats his crust. I love pizza crust and crust from good bread.

To change things up though, I often buy tortillas or Middle Eastern flat bread. Good crustless alternatives.


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

both of my dd's 3 and 4 dont, if they ask me for another sandwich i will sometimes tell them to eat the crust first... but not if it just has mayo on it with all the meat gone cuz thats gross.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

I make two kinds of bread--whole wheat, and egg bread.

Dd (8) eats the crust on the egg bread, but leaves the crust on the whole wheat.
Ds (2) eats the crust on both.
Neither eats pizza crust.

Nothing is wasted, because I eat what they leave behind, lol!


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stormborn* 
Sometimes, it depends on the kind of bread. It doesn't go to waste anyway; that's one more valuable service our dog provides.

Yeah, that too.


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

My DD usually only eats the stuff off of the pizza. She doesn't eat any of the bread part . The only bread she eats is whole grain toast and she eats the crust. Pizzas are usually made with white flour and so I don't care if she doesn't eat it. I don't think it has much nutritional value.


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

I haven't read all of the replies yet, so sorry if this has been mentioned. If you know your lo does not like crusts, why not just cut them of before you make the sandwich, and use them later for croutons, or breadcrumbs?


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama* 
OT: I used to feed them to my dog but she had problems with her ears so I took her off grains....she had lost her hearing and it has partially returned and she is much better.

That's great!

Dh points out that we pay an insane amount of $ (to him..I think it evens out) for grain free kibble only to feed her bread, but she's not allergic to it.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stormborn* 
Dh points out that we pay an insane amount of $ (to him..I think it evens out) for grain free kibble only to feed her bread, but she's not allergic to it.

*OT:* at least you have her mostly off grains which are so not what dogs should be eating...My dog has been refusing everything but raw meat this week...she got sick of kibble and would shove her bowl under the rug or tip it over...she is getting super picky in her old age.


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. I don't get upset when they don't. Sometimes crusts are just dry and uninteresting, and if you're not still hungry, why bother?


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

LOL No. I don't care if she eats the crust of her pizza or sandwich or not. Hilarious.


----------



## Freefromitall (Sep 15, 2008)

Sometimes she does, sometimes she doesn't.

I wouldn't say I care, per say. But if she wants a second sandwich, or a second piece of pizza, then I will point out that she still has some left on her plate, and if she would like seconds, she may have them after she eats what is already there.

It's not a huge deal, but really, I'm not going to give seconds if you didn't finish your firsts yet, ya know?


----------



## imbarefoot (Feb 4, 2007)

My dd eats the crust on her sandwiches, no matter how heavy of a bread it is.







But for some reason, she usually leaves the pizza crust behind.







But that's ok, I eat it for her!


----------



## wildmonkeys (Oct 4, 2004)

I don't cut it off, but I don't care if they eat it. Honestly, I rarely eat pizza crust...I always think of it as the not so good to eat part that you hold...almost like a fork


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
I think some people are just more sensitive to flavor and texture differences, particularly children who have very sharp taste buds.

I definitely think the crusts taste and feel different. I mean the outside of the bread was exposed to direct heat so it is a completely different texture and tastes more...oh I dunno how to describe it really...cooked I guess







. Basically it has more flavor as opposed to the milder tasting inside.

Now even when I was a child and was a picky eater, I rarely had a problem with bread crusts, but I can totally see how a child could have an aversion based on the texture issue alone. Texture was a big issue for me.

I guess what I don't get is why most people would be willing to accept that their child does not like certain foods like brussels sprouts or lamb chops or other foods with strong flavors or unusual textures, but somehow it's unacceptable or some kind of character flaw if a kid doesn't like bread crusts. (not picking on you Yooper, thats just the vibe I've gotten from some on this thread) I mean if you don't like something, you don't like it. It really doesn't matter that someone else thinks that you should like it or that it isn't that bad. I don't think most kids who are refusing to eat crusts just doing it to be insolent or something. Maybe it's just the "waste" issue, but there are so many ways to resolve that.

(PS - I was the kind of kid that would just eat he outermost part of an apple because most of it felt like core to me







. I'm better now though)

Oh, I do agree with you. I know it shouldn't bother me. I wish it didn't in fact. It just does. I would never act on it....other than cut my fully-grown dh's fruit for him







I know people have sensitivities. I certainly did as a child. Just not about bread crust







Not "getting it" and actually acting on that attitude are two different things. My dd is about the least picky child I have ever encountered and for that I thank my stars because it happens to be a pet peeve of mine. But, I would deal with it respectfully if she were picky. I was forced to eat things I did not like as a child (the one bite rule) and it was purposeless torture. I chewed one bite of asparagus for a half hour once because I just could not bring myself to swallow it and could not figure out where to spit it out without getting caught. I strongly agree with the posters on this thread that believe it is never OK to force someone to eat something. But it can still silently bug me









FTR, I do like asparagus now in spite of being forced to eat it. I was feeling bad about slamming one of my now-favorite veggies







:


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My sons do, my daughter doesn't. I don't care one bit--in fact, I cut the crusts off of my daughter's bread, pizza, etc. so she doesn't have to bother with eating around it, and if she's still hungry after eating a crustless something, she can have another crustless something.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Sometimes he does, sometimes he does not. It doesn't really bother me.


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

I'll have to check at lunchtime. If they do or don't, I'm not going to get into a battle over food.


----------



## ABmom (Mar 6, 2008)

DD used to love eating the crust until she saw some of her friends not eating them. Sometimes she would eat them sometimes not. It's one battle I really don't want to fight with. She's good with eating her veggies and meats so the crust is not something I care.

There's one thing I refuse to do is cut her sandwiches into special shapes just to get her to eat them. I will cut into halves or quarters but that's basically it.


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewchris2642* 
Sometimes yes, sometimes no. And no I don't care. Sometimes I don't eat the crusts either.

same here


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

generally no. it kind of bothers me inwardly because it's wasteful, but i would never say anything about it. if she doesn't like them, she doesn't like them--but i'm not going to cut them off.

i keep giving her crusty bread without making a big deal about it so that hopefully she'll learn to like the crusts eventually









and in the meantime, we either toss the crusts or i eat them myself.


----------



## tumbleweed (Aug 5, 2004)

They sometimes eat their pizza crust, sometimes not.

When it comes to sandwiches, my older kids eat it, the younger ones are iffy.

If they don't want to eat the crusts, I'll sometimes use a cookie cutter to make the sandwich into a heart. It looks a bit like an uncrustable. They love getting heart shaped, crust free sandwiches.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
(PS - I was the kind of kid that would just eat he outermost part of an apple because most of it felt like core to me







. I'm better now though)

How different are all of us! Abigail won't eat potatoes, in any form, or tomatoes because to her, they're yucky. However, she eats all of a fruit, minus the seeds. She'll eat a pear, core and all, minus the stems and seeds. She says it's yummy, core included.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ABmom* 
I will cut [sandwiches] into halves or quarters but that's basically it.

I do this, too, not to get them to eat, but to minimize mess and waste. It makes the sandwich easier for them to handle.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Cut the crusts off before making the sandwich and save them all in a bag in the freezer. Then have the kids tear the crusts apart plus some additional bread for stuffing. Telling your kids in an exasperated tone that those are the crusts they refused to eat 6 months ago when they start to nibble on the crusts while tearing them up.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
They usually have other food on them, like PB&J, so I can't compost them,

You can't compost PB&J? I know putting a huge amount of meat and oils into the compost is bad, because of animals, but I've never heard of not putting peanut butter or jelly into the compost.

Back on topic, I can only eat crust if it has sandwich filling. I'll spread all the way to the edges and put more than is really needed just to have some fall out so I can eat it with the crusts at the end.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Ooo, I just thought of a pretty idea. Cut the middle out from a sandwich. Then, in the hole piece, put another piece of lettuce in it. You get a green shape in the middle of the bread! And for extra decoration, set the shape piece onto a piece of lettuce.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
I can only eat crust if it has sandwich filling. I'll spread all the way to the edges and put more than is really needed just to have some fall out so I can eat it with the crusts at the end.

Yes, to compensate for the dryness factor.


----------



## deny_zoo29 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't eat the top and bottom crust from my bread or sandwiches (but I will eat the side crust, weird huh? Have always done it this way!), my partner always eats all of her bread crust and will eat the butt ends of the bread too, if that's all we have. So, when it comes to my kids I won't care if they eat their crusts or not, it'll be up to them. The place we plan to use for daycare requires them to eat their crusts if they have a snadwich so I guess it'll be their battle!


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deny_zoo29* 
The place we plan to use for daycare requires them to eat their crusts if they have a snadwich so I guess it'll be their battle! 

How do they enforce that requirement?


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

The crust can be very unhealthy due to acrylamide formation.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dandelionkid* 
The crust can be very unhealthy due to acrylamide formation.

Can you tell me more?


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

I never knew eating the crusts on pizza and sandwiches was such a big deal.

I often don't eat the crusts. Quite often.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

We use the Pampered Chef thing for cutting round little perfect sandwiches. Dh, the dogs, and I eat the crusts. https://www.pamperedchef.com/orderin...words=sandwich


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

yes but shes more liekly to not waste the majority if there removed so I often do.

Deanna


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Whats drives me batty.. A sandwhich must be cut into squares according to my DD if I dare do triangles she says they are too pokey and whines they are hurting her mouth cause the pieces are soo sharp.







Its runing my desire to re live my childhood when the yummiest sandwiches were cut into mini triangles









Deanna


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildmonkeys* 
Honestly, I rarely eat pizza crust...I always think of it as the not so good to eat part that you hold...almost like a fork









Then you only get one piece because you didn't finish your firsts.























(jk y'all, promise)







:







:


----------



## churndash (Mar 25, 2009)

I can honestly say this is not a topic I have ever even thought about! My kids eat until they are full. I don't inspect their plates to see what's left.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
Or what about someone who takes just a few bites out of a piece of fruit, like a pear or an apple, and says the rest is inedible core! Now that is just pure waste! There is still more than half the fruit left there, core excluded.

This can be solved by cutting the apple or pear into 4ths or 8ths, and throwing the core parts away.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
Whats drives me batty.. A sandwhich must be cut into squares according to my DD if I dare do triangles she says they are too pokey and whines they are hurting her mouth cause the pieces are soo sharp.







Its runing my desire to re live my childhood when the yummiest sandwiches were cut into mini triangles









Deanna

Squares? Man, I don't get your dd. I even cut my sandwiches into triangles now. Mini-triangle sandwiches rule!


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chfriend* 
This can be solved by cutting the apple or pear into 4ths or 8ths, and throwing the core parts away.

Not if the person throws a hissy fit about wanting a big pear/fruit and refuses to eat it once cut.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

My son eats his crusts, my little girl sometimes does, sometimes doesn't want to. I wish they would all the time- somewhere along the line, I heard the were the most nutritous part, so whether or not it's true, it drives me crazy when they don't. That being said, I can't force them, because I can't seem to force MYSELF to eat the crusts on MY bread,


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama* 
Can you tell me more?

It is the carcinogenic formed when starch-based foods are heated at high temp. I remember the researcher on one study saying his kids would never eat another french fry- its pretty toxic stuff although i try not to think of it too much!! Found in grain-based food esp. (cereal, bread crust, crackers). You can reduce your acrylamide production in baking by keeping the heat lower when baking and taking out bread before crust gets really dark. and by not toasting







so not eating crusts can be a healthy choice.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dandelionkid* 
It is the carcinogenic formed when starch-based foods are heated at high temp. I remember the researcher on one study saying his kids would never eat another french fry- its pretty toxic stuff although i try not to think of it too much!! Found in grain-based food esp. (cereal, bread crust, crackers). You can reduce your acrylamide production in baking by keeping the heat lower when baking and taking out bread before crust gets really dark. and by not toasting







so not eating crusts can be a healthy choice.

well, there ya go. Maybe I'll have to start encouraging my kids to NOT eat their crust... Like, you can have seconds or dessert if you _don't_ eat it all


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Squares? Man, I don't get your dd. I even cut my sandwiches into triangles now. Mini-triangle sandwiches rule!









I know I actually have trouble relating to her logic about this and find my self wanting to totally challange her logic
















Deanna


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dandelionkid* 
It is the carcinogenic formed when starch-based foods are heated at high temp. I remember the researcher on one study saying his kids would never eat another french fry- its pretty toxic stuff although i try not to think of it too much!! Found in grain-based food esp. (cereal, bread crust, crackers). You can reduce your acrylamide production in baking by keeping the heat lower when baking and taking out bread before crust gets really dark. and by not toasting







so not eating crusts can be a healthy choice.

My daughter is wicked smart, so I bet she just knew this instinctively.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

wait. we shouldn't be eating toasted bread? Wah! I love toast!


----------



## PoetryMom (Mar 29, 2009)

My daugther does not eat her crust. When she started school this year, I went through the trouble of cutting the crusts off her sandwiches. However, on very busy mornings, that proved to be a a little bit too time consuming (too busy pumping at night to prepare lunches ahead of time). My sister clued me in to the flower shaped sandwich cutter that Williams-Sonoma sells, and now I make her adorable, flower shaped, crustless sandwiches in no time!







:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

In general, not for homemade bread but yes for store-bought. I do care, but I am not going to set up food battles over it. He's 2 -- there will be time for rational discussion later.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hesperia* 
I totally thought this thread as about nose 'crusts' and scab 'crusts' not bread.









And I was like, sure. Whatever. It is just a buggar or a scabs must help you build immunity, I'm doing fine....

*hides under a rock*









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
Not if the person throws a hissy fit about wanting a big pear/fruit and refuses to eat it once cut.

Oh, I have so been there.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
Not if the person throws a hissy fit about wanting a big pear/fruit and refuses to eat it once cut.

At which point, since it hasn't been touched, it goes into my lunch for tomorrow! Yummy!







:


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoetryMom* 
My daugther does not eat her crust. When she started school this year, I went through the trouble of cutting the crusts off her sandwiches. However, on very busy mornings, that proved to be a a little bit too time consuming (too busy pumping at night to prepare lunches ahead of time). My sister clued me in to the flower shaped sandwich cutter that Williams-Sonoma sells, and now I make her adorable, flower shaped, crustless sandwiches in no time!







:

You're a Moon Sandwich Mom!


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
Whats drives me batty.. A sandwhich must be cut into squares according to my DD if I dare do triangles she says they are too pokey and whines they are hurting her mouth cause the pieces are soo sharp.







Its runing my desire to re live my childhood when the yummiest sandwiches were cut into mini triangles









Deanna

My grandpa cut my sandwich for me once into a rectangle shape and I wouldn't eat a sandwich unless it was rectangle shaped after that. I absolutely refused and it is something my mom still teases me about. My dd wants her sandwiches cut like triangles because that is what her grandma does. It is funny how much shape and texture influence taste.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
You can't compost PB&J? I know putting a huge amount of meat and oils into the compost is bad, because of animals, but I've never heard of not putting peanut butter or jelly into the compost.

I've always been told that we shouldn't, because they also attract animals. I have no idea what animals they'd attract, now that I think about it...it's not like we're lacking in squirrels and outdoor mice as it is.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chfriend* 
Then you only get one piece because you didn't finish your firsts.























(jk y'all, promise)







:







:

haha


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I can't believe how long this thread is.







:


----------



## LuckyTrish (Dec 29, 2008)

Haha I just read through all 10 pages to see why it was so long... I was expecting some HUGE conflict about how eating/not eating crusts was going to massively damage our children in some way...









I personally don't care if they eat them or not...I LOVE crusts (especially pizza!), so I will eat them


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Sometimes ds eats his crust, sometimes he doesn't, and I really don't care. I don't support the whole "clean your plate" idea and I can't imagine being irritated about my children not liking something. It doesn't irritate me that dh hates beans, or that I hate hate hate milk. So whether or not ds likes bread crusts, that is his own business.

I don't understand it being a waste either. Like I said before, I don't drink milk--but that doesn't mean I pour myself a nice big slimy glass just so I can take it to the sink and dump it out. We simply use the milk for something else. Likewise, if ds doesn't want bread crusts I will just cut 'em off and toss them in the big bowl of dry scrap bread. They will get used eventually for something.

Now if ds will only eat his crustless sandwich cut into triangles every third Thursday of the month with purple jelly on the left side and red jelly on the right, that is a whole different ball of wax.


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

My oldest does not eat his crusts. His younger brother eats them for him. It doesn't bother me, except when he begs and begs for me to cut the crusts off for him. I'm just not going to add to my meal prep time when he can just not eat them.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Heck, I'd be thrilled if DD1 would even EAT a sandwich; I can't imagine getting worked up over a simple issue like crusts. Besides, in our house we have a very important mechanism in place for preventing food waste-- DH. Anything anybody else doesn't want, he eats.


----------

